# Whats the best way to remove moss from asphalt comp roof?



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ideally without buying a $700 pump in a box dealio. Thanks!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hey Damon,

You have created a conundrum in your statement by saying "ideally" but following it with.. without buying the best tool for the job.

You could go with a lower flow pump and some poly hose for $350. http://www.pressuretek.com/de58secorocl.html It will get the job done and work as a chem pump for decks or even house washing and other roofs. You'll still need a tank but you can find cheap ones at farms or car wash places. 

You can really low budget and you'll hate life by using a pump up sprayer. You'll eat hours of frustrating labor time refilling, you will get chem burns and you'll have to walk the roof. That's crazy risky unless you have fall protection.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Ken

So if I bite the bullet and get the pump in a box (reminds me of the d*ck in a box skit on SNL) what's next? This is kinda clumpy mods. Not a steep roof. What chems and process? Thanks!!


----------



## S.LUCAS PAINTS (Jul 18, 2013)

trisodium phosphate(tsp) simple green house wash,and lotz ,lotz clorox/bleach,,soak pw off<without a whole lot of direct pressure,(will decrease life of roof,repeat all


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Let the customer know that you will not mechanically remove the growth because it is rooted to the shingle. Doing so could damage the shingle. You will kill it with a 5%-6% solution of sodium hypochlorite (household bleach full strength or liquid chlorine cut in half.) The roof will look ugly for 4-6 weeks with dead (white) growth on it, but subsequent rain and wind will take care of the rest. 

On a low slop (6-12 or less) you may have to come back and give it a gentle wash or brush it off. I would build that into my price.

Keep wet plants constantly while you are applying the chem. Bring a helper to do that. Also tie contractor bags at the gutter outlet to catch runoff.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Ken and all! 

It's actually for my own roof but I was noticing how many in the area have moss and just saw a couple roof cleaning outfits today. One guy was using a rounded off putty knife on a pole to "floss " the shingles as he put it, then blow off and sprinkle on zinc sulfate powder. Another company's website talked about using a stiff bristle brush and then blowing off and again using the zinc powder. I will try the bleach approach. 
Does Bob's pump in a box deal come with a tank? I'll look it up when I get home.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Step 1 - cut a hole in the box

Step 2 - put your pump in the box

Step 3 - have Damon open the box


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> Step 1 - cut a hole in the box
> 
> Step 2 - put your pump in the box
> 
> Step 3 - have Damon open the box


Oh man. That's a mental immage I didn't need.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh man. That's a mental immage I didn't need.


i

It's going viral!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ken 

Is that 5800 series pump the best setup for someone doing occasional roofs but also mostly decks and house chems? As opposed to the Fat Boy for instance? 
I was quoted $500 by a guy working in my neighborhood to clean my roof and gutterssdo I can justify buying the "pump in a box" now.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The higher the flow the better for doing roofs but if you are not doing 5-7 roofs per week the 5800 series pump will be fine. The lower flow of the 5800 may actually be better for controlling deck chemical application.

The advantages to the pump in a box Fatboy system are:

- 7 gpm vs 5 gpm
- A tidy system with cooling fan and on/off switch versus having to undo battery clamps to shut off the 5800 and having to mount the pump onto something. 

Don't quote me and call Bob to be certain but I think you can have the 5800 series mounted pump in a box style as well. Then it just comes down to you deeming the extra flow worth the coin. 

One thing I would positively invest in is an accumulator tank. Those 12V pumps are prima donnas when it comes to amperage. If you leave them on to long without spraying or open the gun only 75% they fry relays and pressure switches. Since adding accumulator tanks on my roof truck setups, I have not replaced either. I think it is around $75 and Bob sets them up. You just plumb it between the pump and output line.

Call Bob either way. Let him know I referred you and tell him your needs. He will send you everything you need and not sell you anything extra. That will avoid having to run to the hardware store for hard-to-find PVC connections.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he offers the 5800 in the pump in a box system. With the fan and all that. I'll ask about the tank. Thanks Ken!!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ken

What do you do about pop-up dormers or roofs over attached garages where there is siding above the roof? I would think a string bleach solution of 5-6% could discolor the paint. Is that an issue? I'm guessing your guys aren't climbing on any roofs masking siding. Also, approx how much bleach do you use on an average 30x50' roof? 
Thanks! 
Ps feel free to email me all your secrets so I don't have to keep bugging you! ;-)


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I had heard that putting copper flashing at the top of the roof helps mitigate lichen/mold growth. I have never seen this put to the test but I did notice that copper sulfate I believe is an ingredient in pool chems.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Ken
> 
> What do you do about pop-up dormers or roofs over attached garages where there is siding above the roof? I would think a string bleach solution of 5-6% could discolor the paint. Is that an issue? I'm guessing your guys aren't climbing on any roofs masking siding. Also, approx how much bleach do you use on an average 30x50' roof?
> Thanks!
> Ps feel free to email me all your secrets so I don't have to keep bugging you! ;-)


Bleach won't usually affect paint as long as its in decent shape. 

I allot a coverage rate of 50sf/gallon of cleaning solution. Some are less, some are more.

Zinc strips work okay. You get a few feet of coverage. On an average roof in my area, you would need four laid horizontally across the roof. I did it for a lady and it was uglier than the moss. Copper may work but the patina leaches.. also unsightly.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Unless your gonna make the jump to being a roof washing company why not pay the $500 for the pros and be done with it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

941owassard said:


> Unless your gonna make the jump to being a roof washing company why not pay the $500 for the pros and be done with it.[/QUOTE
> 
> I can use a pump for spraying higher concentrate bleach on decks etc. besides the guy who quoted me was using a scraping / blowing technique followed by zinc powder. And who doesn't need another tool!!


----------

